# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  spory guz na głowie ! proszę o pomoc !

## panek0

Witam , otóż od dosyć dawna mam z tyłu głowy sporego guza - jest on twardy i w większości nie przesuwalny , jednak pewna jego część przesuwa się wraz ze skórą na głowie.

Z tego co wyczytałem na podobne tematy wnioskuję że może to być kostniak połączony z jakimś włókniakiem ? przypominam że pewna część tego guza jest jakby na kości a reszta przesuwa się wraz ze skórą.

Jest on trochę z lewej strony na potylicy (patrząc od tyłu) i pod palcami da się wyczuć że jego twarda część "wyrasta" jakby ze szwu czaszkowego na potylicy - pod palcami czuć że w tym miejscu jest wyraźne i bardzo widoczne zgrubienie względem prawej "normalnej" strony.

Natomiast jego miękka część (w tym samym miejscu) to jakby nabrzmiała skóra - da się to przesunąć palcami jednak w tym miejscu włosy rosną mi rzadsze i wygląda to jak wyłysiała plama.

Do tego kiedy np. położę się na wznak na czymś twardym to ten guz przez chwile trochę rośnie od ucisku mimo że wtedy mnie nie boli , po czym dopiero po paru dniach trochę się pomniejsza.

Przez lata bagatelizowałem tą sprawę mimo że ów guz był i jest bardzo widoczny , szczególnie po skróceniu włosów , będę szczery i przyznam że wygląda to na dzień dzisiejszy wręcz tragicznie - właściwie nie pamiętam kiedy dokładnie się go nabawiłem ale byłem dosyć młody , wiem że parę razy zdarzyło mi się uderzyć w to miejsce.

W końcu poszedłem do lekarza w kwestii "kosmetycznej" tj. czy można tego guza usunąć chirurgicznie.

Wysłano mnie na jakieś prześwietlenie - jeżeli je znajdę zamieszczę skan jeśli trzeba , z którego wynikało że mam w tym miejscu pewne "rozrzedzenie" jednak powiedziano mi że chirurg raczej nie będzie chciał nic z tym zrobić więc zaoszczędziłem sobie czasu i go nie odwiedziłem.

Jednak po paru miesiącach zaczęła mnie bardzo często - nieraz codziennie boleć głowa.

Do tego doszły okazjonalne problemy ze wzrokiem , czasami widzę przed oczami plamki-błyski itp. a także pogorszył mi się wzrok w sensie na widzenie dalekich obiektów... Dalsze obiekty rozmywają mi się mimo że nigdy wcześniej nie miałem problemów ze wzrokiem.

Ogólnie także czuję się często osłabiony a wręcz ospały.

Moje pytanie - Co mam zrobić w tej sprawie aby udzielono mi konkretnej pomocy ? 
Ten guz ciąży mi niemal we wszystkich aspektach życia , do tego coraz gorzej się czuję.

Jakoś nie chcę mi się wierzyć że nie da się z tym nic zrobić.

----------


## Karaoke

Ja bym jednak poszła do chirurga niepotrzebnie spasowałeś.

----------


## panek0

Mogę liczyć na jeszcze jakieś odpowiedzi i porady ? Ludzie ten "defekt" już mnie wykańcza... przecież nie mogę zawsze i wszędzie nosić czapki.

Przez długi czas to olewałem ale nie potrafię już dłużej normalnie funkcjonować przez tą przypadłość , wszędzie gdzie nie pójdę czuje na sobie wzrok innych ludzi i jak powiedziałem czuję się coraz gorzej także fizycznie.

----------


## Karaoke

Słuchaj nie rozumiem Ciebie - przecież przez neta nic nie zrobimy - idż do chirurga.

----------


## panek0

> Słuchaj nie rozumiem Ciebie - przecież przez neta nic nie zrobimy - idż do chirurga.


Wiem że przez neta nikt mi nie pomoże ale czy może ktoś zetknął się z podobnym przypadkiem który "dało się" leczyć.

----------


## oooo

Powiem ci ze mam podobne problemy tego guza mam od dziecka i nigdy nie zwracałam uwagi ale tak juz od tyg zrobil sie wiekszy i grubszy boli mnie strasznie nie moge spac na plecach, skora w kolo niego mnie boli i tp. a mam dopiero 16 lat i dla tego wybieram sie do lekarza ;>

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jest prawdopodobnie mięśniak , do chirurga jak najszybciej  !

----------


## przemo.rm

Poradnia lekarza rodzinnego >poradnia chirurgiczna
W razie stanu zagrozenia życia zdrowia Pogotowie Ratunkowe
Nasilenie dolegliwości - wizyta domowa/pomoc dorażna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak ktoś nie ma pojęcia tak, jak gość powyżej to niech nie pisze. Mięśniaki owszem są, ale u kobiet i nie na głowie.

Teraz do osoby zadającej pytanie - przede wszystkim każdego guza bez względu na jego położenie powinien zobaczyć onkolog. I to on podejmie decyzję co ewentualnie z tym zrobić. Do onkologa nie potrzeba skierowania i w ten sposób można szybciej się dostać. Nie ma rejonizacji, więc radzę poszukać w necie, gdzie przyjmują i wybrać sobie tam, gdzie jest najkrótszy czas oczekiwania.
Nie polecam czytania na temat guzów, bo jak ja chciałam dowiedzieć się, jakiego mam guza w rdzeniu, to pasowało do mnie i moich objawów kilka rodzajów. Dopiero po biopsji dowiedziałam się co to jest "najprawdopodobniej" a tej nazwy nie brałam pod uwagę. Jedynie co mi się teraz potwierdza z nazwy, że jest to raczej guz łagodny, bo żyję z nim już 6 rok bez żadnego leczenia, bo nie ma na to lekarstwa. Jedyne wyjście byłoby go usunąć, ale byłabym wtedy sparaliżowana.
Pozdrawiam.

----------

